# Baker21 vs Audi R8 (Re-visit - 101 Dalmation Detail)...........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

Well following on from 3 months of hard work the Audi R8 that I have been lucky enough to look after was due for some TLC............:detailer:

Previous thread can be viewed below:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173569

Phil has been putting the R8 through it's paces of late and upon agreeing to complete a Maintanence Detail to the R8, this time it was my time to take it for a spin..........:car:

Having never driven one of these before but recently been lucky enough to have been out in the Aston Martin One-77 it was clear that this car is suprisingly refined but still very quick, won't quote you on how fast I pushed it but for me it was 'pretty quick'.........:doublesho

After a short run I returned with Phil back to his parent's to work on the car for a few hours and try to make it more respectable, the day was dark overcast and windy, time was against me as it was 1.30pm at this point so here was the car ready for some TLC:



















Before I began the detail Phil pointed out that this would be my 101th detail which was quite funny given the colour of the car and the 101 Dalmation link………

*The Detail Process*

This detail will be a little 'short and sweet' in comparison to my normal details, basically the work was completed in around 4 hours but with the weather as bleak as it was I needed to crack on so I skipped a few wheel and washing process pics..........

So normal process for me is to start with the wheels, some of the wheels had had replacement rubber fitted so needed some wheel weights removing but having applied Jetseal 109 3 months ago, the wheels cleaned easily and I just needed to spend time removing tar and also the sticky wheel weight fixers..............products used were the EZ Wheel Brush, Detailer Brush, Megs APC and AS Tardis, this left the wheels looking as follows:










I then completed my normal wash process using the 2BM with some Megs Hyper Wash, then Snow Foam, while that was dwelling some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush in the usual areas, re-foamed and then rinsed. The car was then dried with some Megs Last Touch and a Waffle Weave Drying Towel, leaving the car looking as follows:



















I did however have to spend some time again attending to Tar on the Paintwork and also on the underside of the spoiler which came up well:










Now this is where things change a little, I decided on this detail to use some product's that are new to me but one's that I could really see how they were performing as I would see the R8 again before long.............

The car didn't need claying, the Zaino combination had worked well, the car washed easily and still felt very sleak so I applied some Planet Polish Paint Seal and Shine via an Applicator Pad:










While this was curing I then sealed the wheels inside and out with some Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine via and Applicator Pad:










While these were both curing I attended to the Engine Bay with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:










Then cleaned all the Glass with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:










I also applied some Rain Repellent to the Front and Rear Windscreens via an Applicator Pad:










I then dressed the Engine Bay and Boot with some 303 Aerospace Protectant:



















Moving onto the interior, this was dusted with a Microfibre Dusting Mitt and the Megs Slide Lock Brush, then vacced with Henry before I used the Planet Polish Pro Leather Foaming Cleaner and Pro Leather Maintainer:










Then I used some Planet Polish Fibre Bright on the carpets:










Followed by some Planet Polish Plastic Fantastic on the plastic trim:










I then applied some CG New Car Smell to the interior:










Back outside I applied some AS High Style to the tyres with a Paint Brush:










I then buffed off the sealants on the bodywork and wheels and went over the bodywork with some Zaino Z8 as a final wipedown:










*The Results:*








































































































































And that's it, sorry it's a short one from me but worth the post I feel as it is a very nice motor..............

Massive thanks to Phil for letting me have a spin, also to Kev at Planet Polish for the product's, which I have to say all worked well, looking forward to seeing how they all hold up over the winter months........:thumb:

Not a great day for detailing or the pics but I am just appreciative to be working on such a nice motor.............:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work mate, makes such a difference when you've laid dont such good foundations. How do you rate the planet polish gear then? Or are you their latest employee??!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking good matey, lovely shape to detail.:thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks good as always Baker


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one. Interesting to see how the products hold up, been shopping then! Is the polish and seal a bit like nfs?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work fella


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks great mate! Nice work :thumb:

How did you find the gear box?
My friend said she found it a bit weird to adjust to, especially when going down into 2nd.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> How do you rate the planet polish gear then? Or are you their latest employee??!!


Just what I was going to say.
Ive been tempted with the leather products and wheel sealant, do they work nice and easily?
Nice looking R8 btw:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice work mate, makes such a difference when you've laid dont such good foundations. How do you rate the planet polish gear then? Or are you their latest employee??!!


Completely agree there, once the prep is there and the protection it's dead easy to wash and maintain...........:thumb:

Difficult to say too much about the Planet Polish products, thankful to have been given them to try, the RimMat is a winner, the sealants went on easy enough and buffed to a nice shine but will wait to see how they fair on the durability side, leather items cleaned well and left a nice finish also, I think the Fabric Bright and Plastic Fantastic worked wonders to be honest........:thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Looking good matey, lovely shape to detail.:thumb:


Yeah agree with you there Rob, a lot like some Porsche's I think, nice sweeping wide panels, not too complex to work on, simple and effective........



ryand said:


> Nice one. Interesting to see how the products hold up, been shopping then! Is the polish and seal a bit like nfs?


Sure have mate, just that in this instance I got a great discount............:lol:

Don't think so, I would say it's more of a Sealant like Zaino, etc.........



sim L said:


> Looks great mate! Nice work :thumb:
> 
> How did you find the gear box?
> My friend said she found it a bit weird to adjust to, especially when going down into 2nd.


Having not driven anything like it before I would agree, it was wierd but you get used to it, always think it's a little lazy just steering and acelerating but I was happy to have the chance to give it a spin..............:car:



Beau Technique said:


> Just what I was going to say.
> Ive been tempted with the leather products and wheel sealant, do they work nice and easily?
> Nice looking R8 btw:thumb:


As above really Scott, they all seemed to be easy to apply and remove, will know more about the durability in the next few months when I re-vist the Audi again...........:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work, beautiful car.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning as ever, particularly the wheels

I love your write ups


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

excellent work as always m8


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking good, love;y car aswell!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Stunning as ever, particularly the wheels
> 
> I love your write ups


Glad you enjoy them Russ.........sorry to hear about the problems with the Renault, damm 'stealers'..............


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely! The one thing I love about performance cars is how wide the wheels are and therefore how great they look when they're gleaming!! - really makes for some flash photos :thumbs:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JD said:


> Lovely! The one thing I love about performance cars is how wide the wheels are and therefore how great they look when they're gleaming!! - really makes for some flash photos :thumbs:


Couldn't agree more there, can't beat a staggered width on front and rear wheels, pretty sure the rear's are 11J on the R8, certianly not cheap on rubber and that applies to Porsche owners as well............:car:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Couldn't agree more there, can't beat a staggered width on front and rear wheels, pretty sure the rear's are 11J on the R8, certianly not cheap on rubber and that applies to Porsche owners as well............:car:


That they are not  we hit a rock heading up to the lakes a few months back. 4 hours waiting for a low loader lorry, 3 hours back home and a bill for £250 per tyre


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent work Si, stunning stunning car! 

N.B - Must keep playing the lottery!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice work there stunning car as well..


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

glendog74 said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:


Cheers for the comment, have to say that your work on your CSL was awesome..............:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work :argie:


----------



## Abs (Jan 8, 2008)

Your work is very impressive to say the least! Stunning car and finish!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Superb stuff mate.:thumb: 

Pleased you are liking the products. Have to agree with your comments about Plastic Fantastic and Fibre Bright. The reputation is growing for both and sales are increasing as a result. I am sure when more DW members post about them they could become as popular as some of our best selling lines.:thumb:

To give some of the readers a bit of perspective regarding PSAS it has good durability for a product in this price range. It is aimed at the lower level enthusiast who does not want to work to often on their cars appearence. The ease of use for application and removal, wether by hand or machine is another major plus point for the product. Now I am aware that this may be a contradiction for readers here, but imagine a rover owner who likes to wash & wax the pride & joy every Sunday in the summer and just wash in the winter and you have a good idea of what PSAS is all about.

Combined with a good shampoo it will give good protection and a deep looking shine for many weeks, if not months (depending on mileage).

We are still testing our Nanotech sealants for the more proffesional users and detailers who want to give their customers the maximum amount of protection possible:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work, and nice car to work on :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

For those of you looking to buy that perfect Xmas present then this motor is now for sale:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2333385.htm

:car:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm sure I saw this the other week around town..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

qstix said:


> I'm sure I saw this the other week around town..


Doubt it mate but possible, 6 digit number plate?


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't remember, just stuck a card on it, sure I spoke to you about it ..

Need to speak to you about LEDs some time please..


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

There's a few R8's going around southport.
Think this one needs a detail! Do you think it will buff out?

















Ooops


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

I notice you coated the windscreen in halfords rain repellant how do you find it durability ease of use ect?
A mate of mine recently lent me his carlack twins so i coated the glass on my car and i find it excellent.I was then Tidying up my cleaning products and found the halfords rain repellant and intensive glass cleaner that i forgot i had from last year.so i coated the wifes car and found it to be exactly the same i am doing my own little test for durability and so far after 6 weeks they both seem to be still surviving


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry to go off topic, with the rain repellents mentioned above, do you have problems with smearing? I have been put right off of windscreen sealants by rain x which worked well, until you used the wipers!!


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

o problems at all with smearing with the Carlack,Halfords has a little smearing but nothing that is a major problem,as long as the Halfords has a decent amount of durability i will stick with that as it's half the price of Carlack but it all depends on durability.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

qstix said:


> Can't remember, just stuck a card on it, sure I spoke to you about it ..
> 
> Need to speak to you about LEDs some time please..


Don't remember chatting about it mate, LED's no problem.........:wave:



adamck said:


> There's a few R8's going around southport.
> Think this one needs a detail! Do you think it will buff out?
> 
> Ooops


Shouldn't be a problem............:lol::doublesho



redspudder said:


> I notice you coated the windscreen in halfords rain repellant how do you find it durability ease of use ect?
> A mate of mine recently lent me his carlack twins so i coated the glass on my car and i find it excellent.I was then Tidying up my cleaning products and found the halfords rain repellant and intensive glass cleaner that i forgot i had from last year.so i coated the wifes car and found it to be exactly the same i am doing my own little test for durability and so far after 6 weeks they both seem to be still surviving


For me it's cheap and cheerful but I have recently moved over to G-Technic, that stuff is so good it's crazy, I have been using up the last of this on other motor's as something is better than nothing..........:thumb:



Eddy said:


> Sorry to go off topic, with the rain repellents mentioned above, do you have problems with smearing? I have been put right off of windscreen sealants by rain x which worked well, until you used the wipers!!


It does smear for a second or so but then G-Technic does this slightly as well, I think that all these sort of repellent's do to be honest.............


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Thanks mate.


I was going to give them say 3-4 months or until one stops working then do a thread on here.So ill give it until the end of January and see where im splodging with the 2 :thumb:


----------

